# There are still Geese is SODAK *UPDATED*



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

We went out this morning and by 8:30 we had 80 or so on the ground by 10:30 we had a grand total of 93. There were a total of 5 of us. Here are a couple of pictures



















The only band of the day.










That makes for a total of 257 geese is the last 3 outings not to bad

Here's pictures from April 1st and 2nd



















Here's the 26 that we shot on Easter Sunday


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

nice shooting boys! we too were out in nodak this weekend and ended up with 140 on friday and another 46 this morning. for the year we've shot 462 geese on six times out and averaged 77 birds per day all over the dekes. i think this might be the last hunt for us. we saw many birds flying north today and they didn't look like they were stopping anytime soon.


----------



## njwaterfowl (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice Shootin boys way to clean them geese out!!!!!!


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

awsome- nice job guys :beer:


----------



## jcneng (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah Baby!  Nice job! Can't wait for next year.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice job fellas! Only got out to SoDak once this spring and got 7 of them. I thought it was decent for never hunting them before and only hunting over about 100 dekes. Cant wait until next spring!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Nicely done, you are either good shots or good hunters - or both :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Congrats boys-there are still birds out there that can be shot-great job


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Nice way to end the season guys.  
Congrats on the bling.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Ryan, what are you guys running for a spread? We have been running right around a thousand socks sometimes more some times less...down to around 400 tonight and the juvies and ross just eat it up.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

Im not sure but tonight we only saw about 1/3 the birds we saw yesterday im nots ure if it was to nice and they just stayed on the pond or if we lost some birds. Either way that might have been our last hunt of the year. What a great way to end up an awsome spring.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

most of the year we've been running 450 socks and 350 sillys. during the main push we were also running 8 dozen floaters. this is by far our best year ever. who knows maybe we'll stumble upon so more to shoot before the end of the season.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

this was the first year we used floaters. we ran about 90 and I love hunting ponds now especially on migration days. Shoot geese all day long, although we never had any big slams for ponds but it seems like we finished geese alot closer then we usually did in a field set up during the main push.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

26 more geese last night over dekes...Ill try to get a pic.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

glad to see you guys are still shooting birds down there too


----------



## bird crumpler (Mar 28, 2006)

NICE NICE NICE BOYZ I WISH I COULD HAVE COME ALONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fish85 (Apr 12, 2006)

Where did you guys get the metal stakes for the northwinds?


----------



## bird crumpler (Mar 28, 2006)

Pretty boyz hope to see some more awsome pics :thumb:


----------

